# Planer Blade Change - Delta 22-560



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Hopefully this will be an easy one for you dudes.... 

I need to change the knives of my bread-box planer. All I find on the inter-webs talks about using the "_Magnetized Tool For Tool Removal_".... Lord, if I ever had it god knows where it it now - haven't used the planer in a number of years, had it longer than that. 

Where do you get such an animal? (Google was no help).....

thanks for the help.

LT


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's silly. I have that model planer and it's the easiest thing to change the blades. All you have to do rotate the head around and use an allen wrench and take out the mounting screws holding the blade holder and just pick up the blade. The blades are reversible so they can be turned around and they set on alignment pins so there is nothing to adjust. I suspect the magnetic blade removal tool is to keep them from be sued if Forest Gump would get a little cut from handling the blades.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> That's silly. I have that model planer and it's the easiest thing to change the blades. All you have to do rotate the head around and use an allen wrench and take out the mounting screws holding the blade holder and just pick up the blade. The blades are reversible so they can be turned around and they set on alignment pins so there is nothing to adjust. I suspect the magnetic blade removal tool is to keep them from be sued if Forest Gump would get a little cut from handling the blades.


I feel like such an _idiot_ for not looking under the hood of this planer first before I posted the question...... And to beat all I "_found_" the "_knife removal tool_" under the out wing stuck on a piece of velcro - I left it there.... The only problem I had was dropping a screw on the floor and having to get on all fours to find the darn thing.. I wish all maintenance was this easy. 

Here are pic's of why I was changing out the blades - running stock through was leaving a mill mark on the wood - didn't appear to be metallic. I'm hoping it is some resin I found built up on one of the blades. The indention can't be a 64th - but it is noticeable - but barley recognizable when running you finger across it. 





































Will run more stock to see if flipping the blades was the trick - I'm hoping that is it.....

Thanks for the help Steve!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Loganville Tiger said:


> I feel like such an _idiot_ for not looking under the hood of this planer first before I posted the question...... And to beat all I "_found_" the "_knife removal tool_" under the out wing stuck on a piece of velcro - I left it there.... The only problem I had was dropping a screw on the floor and having to get on all fours to find the darn thing.. I wish all maintenance was this easy.
> 
> Here are pic's of why I was changing out the blades - running stock through was leaving a mill mark on the wood - didn't appear to be metallic. I'm hoping it is some resin I found built up on one of the blades. The indention can't be a 64th - but it is noticeable - but barley recognizable when running you finger across it.
> 
> ...


At first I didn't know what you were talking about so I got out the owners manual and sure nuf they showed that goofy tool. I didn't get one with my planer and it's just as well, I would have never used it, well maybe a refrigerator magnet. 

No worse than your knives are it looks like you might have caught some of the staples they tag lumber with. Wait until you start surfacing some used lumber and catch a nail or imbeaded rock. Last year I used mine to resurface the wood from a 12'x20' deck and wasted two sets of blades.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> At first I didn't know what you were talking about so I got out the owners manual and sure nuf they showed that goofy tool. I didn't get one with my planer and it's just as well, I would have never used it, well maybe a refrigerator magnet.
> 
> No worse than your knives are it looks like you might have caught some of the staples they tag lumber with. Wait until you start surfacing some used lumber and catch a nail or imbeaded rock. Last year I used mine to resurface the wood from a 12'x20' deck and wasted two sets of blades.



Thanks for the help Steve :thumbsup: Made some time to try out the planer with the fresh blades installed. Miked a board I had previously planed and had a little over a 1/32 to get to true 3/4" thickness. Got it set up and went at it - _no problems_!! So happy with it I went at the rest of them (to the consternation of wife trying to watch DR. Phil). Mill marks now removed!!


----------



## grwulff (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,
How do you like your Delta 22-560? I'm looking at picking one up off of Kijij. I've got a decent quantity of 1"x6" of white ash drying in my basement that I'm going to need to plane some time. Is this planer up to the job?
Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think the 22-560 is made very good. I bought mine new and have been plagued with it literally falling apart. I finally had to put it together with threadlock to keep from loosing parts. Then the feed rollers tend to raise up and get stuck in the up position so the slip until you take it apart and clean and lubricate the tract they are in. Recently I had one of the feed rollers had the rubber come off of it and needed a new roller and discovered three of the gears operating the feed rollers had broken teeth. The feed roller was excusable do to it's age but the machine wasn't abused to where the gears would break. When the gears completely break the planer is headed for the trash dump. 

Also keep in mind the 22-560 has been discontinued so the parts are not made for it anymore.


----------

